# Looking to make a basic website



## lkWinnipesaukee (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm looking to make a basic website to show my portfolio. I don't want it to be overly complicated with Flash, or overly artsy or anything. Just something simple that friends, family, and colleges and others can look at.

Does anyone know of a simple way to create the pages? I know a bit about website organization, HTML, etc.


Thanks


----------



## Lord_Nikon (Sep 17, 2008)

are you on a free site or hosted on?
do they have MySQL database and can it run PHP?


----------

